# Got to give some praise to Aubrey Edwards



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Every wrestling company have the stand out Ref, Red shoes in NJPW and Mike Chioda in WWE. But I'm liking Aubrey Edwards so far in AEW, she's got a ton of personality and not cause she's a woman but she really stands out from the other ref's in AEW. I could easily see her becoming head ref in AEW in years to come. The little things I loved about her how the bell guy fucked up during the DON Joshi match and she saved it and The glove thing with Pentagon was fun.

Anyone else a fan of her so far?


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

Yeh I'm a fan. She's pretty hot with a great body. Any pics available of her outside of refereeing?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah - love Aubrey


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

She does a really great job and stands out. She really earns the respect of the wrestlers in the ring as an official and I like that.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

I think she's great.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Very charismatic as a referee and much more severe than the others refs


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

Aubrey is a great ref and is someone who commands respect as a ref, something a lot of refs struggle with in modern wrestling.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

She's a ref, she wasn't great in NXT and I havent seen any improvement. That thing with Pentagon was dumb. But I know "Im just hating on AEW for no reason" right?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

looper007 said:


> Every wrestling company have the stand out Ref, Red shoes in NJPW and Mike Chioda in WWE. But I'm liking Aubrey Edwards so far in AEW, she's got a ton of personality and not cause she's a woman but she really stands out from the other ref's in AEW. I could easily see her becoming head ref in AEW in years to come. The little things I loved about her how the bell guy fucked up during the DON Joshi match and she saved it and The glove thing with Pentagon was fun.
> 
> Anyone else a fan of her so far?


Isn´t she basically the lead referee already. Hebner, much like Ross, should be/is a special attraction due to his age.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Yeah she genuinely is great at her job


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Two things I really liked about her at Fyter Fest:

1) She did a count during the Nyla Rose match. Nose did a throw away slam with one girl onto the other, which is a cover but most refs would look at like a bump. The girls didn't even go to a cover, just laid there. Edwards counted the pin which made me feel like she didn't know how the match would end. It added an itty bit of legitimacy to the competition. 

2) Stepping in front of Brandy when Spears was standing in the ring with the chair. That felt natural and made her look like a good person. We all know shawn spears with a chair could destroy Edwards, but she still stood up for herself. 

Tiny little things all adding up make the match less predictable. She made every pin feel like that could be it!


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

hate to be that guy but shes bad shes botched multiple times & you can tell when its going to be a 2 count kickout in spots because she counts so slow its hard to take serious


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> hate to be that guy but shes bad shes botched multiple times & you can tell when its going to be a 2 count kickout in spots because she counts so slow its hard to take serious


First, what botches?
Second, how is the 2-count thing different from every other ref?
Third, speaking of hard to take serious, there’s this cool really cool thing they use in writing called punctuation.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Big fan of her work.. She looks like a professional referee out there, not someone who just put on a referee uniform.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> First, what botches?
> Second, how is the 2-count thing different from every other ref?


go re watch the matches she reffed @ fighter fest every time someone was to interfere to break the pin she counted very slow it was obvious


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

Claro De Luna said:


> Yeh I'm a fan. She's pretty hot with a great body. Any pics available of her outside of refereeing?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Claro De Luna said:


> Yeh I'm a fan. She's pretty hot with a great body. Any pics available of her outside of refereeing?


She doesn't really post anything without her body covered cause she's got no tits.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> go re watch the matches she reffed @ fighter fest every time someone was to interfere to break the pin she counted very slow it was obvious


That’s not on her, that’s on the wrestler taking too long to get back in the ring to break up the pin. She was doing her fucking job trying to cover for somebody else not being where they’re supposed to be. 



zrc said:


> She doesn't really post anything without her body covered cause she's got no tits.


So the fuck what? She’s a ref, not a fucking porn star. Fuck outta here with this shit.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> That’s not on her, that’s on the wrestler taking too long to get back in the ring to break up the pin. She was doing her fucking job trying to cover for somebody else not being where they’re supposed to be.
> 
> 
> 
> So the fuck what? She’s a ref, not a fucking porn star. Fuck outta here with this shit.


I couldn't give a fuck either way. He wanted a different picture out of her ref attire. So gave him one. 
Problem?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

zrc said:


> I couldn't give a fuck either way. He wanted a different picture out of her ref attire. So gave him one.
> Problem?


Sorry, didn't get the pic over mobile -- thought you were being a doosh. My apologies.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

I kinda want to do her.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I love her. Her facial expressions and the way she carries herself in the ring, she reminds me of Tommy Young. (Anybody here old enough to remember him? Maybe the greatest ref of all time!)


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

My favorite ref in the business. She owns her role and stands out without being overbearing.


----------



## GangrelWarfare (Oct 25, 2019)

Her overly animated mannerisms and facial expressions distract from the match. And she should only be reffing the women's matches. I cannot take her seriously as a figure of authority attempting to gain control in a ring with fully grown men.

With that said she's still not as bad as Earl Hebner. The way he always jerked his leg back to stop counting before the wrestler even kicked out was distracting, annoying, and destroyed any suspension of disbelief in the match.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgF8SFS8wSw


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

She's delightful.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I like her and I like how she conducts herself in the ring. Her animated style helps sell the match even more.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Her mini interview with Cody made me like her, but there wasn't anything in the ring that made her stand out to me. But then again, I don't pay attention to the ref, which is how it's supposed to be.


----------



## KennyOmegaa (Sep 25, 2019)

She's a treasure. Referees are traditionally the stupidest people on the planet, it's nice to have one who isn't bullied and takes charge

Those who say she makes it about herself, must not have seen any other referees or any other matches. 

Nobody says that about Red Shoes (and he's far more animated). Or Bryce, his reactions, mannerisms were hilarious in the main event last week.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

She's great. She reminds me of Earl Huebner or NJPW's Red Shoes in a way. Namely that she can have a personality and stand out without overshadowing the actual wrestlers.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Even 4 weeks in, she’s my fav referee


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Yeah, she's cool. 

Imagine if she was the referee of Mox vs Pac though, that shitstorm :hayden3


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

She’s great, passionate and stands out. Nothing wrong with refs having a bit of personality, they are part of the carnival as well!

Go Aubrey go!


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

She's okay. I HATED her 'spot' in the Jericho vs Page match where she looked upset that no one got that pinfall. She took me out of the match completely, and the spot she did on this week's episode with the shoulder running was pretty bad.

Other than that she's a decent ref.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

I Think she,s good but in some instances she needs to remember she,s a ref. She did a long interview with Van vliet recently nd she was constantly talking about "the story we told" "our match" the best refs are invincible yet when time is right they bring it up . She,s great in some matches yet in others she outshines the wrestlers. Think she would be a goat manager/valet


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Stylebender said:


> I Think she,s good but in some instances she needs to remember she,s a ref. She did a long interview with Van vliet recently nd she was constantly talking about "the story we told" "our match" the best refs are invincible yet when time is right they bring it up . She,s great in some matches yet in others she outshines the wrestlers. Think she would be a goat manager/valet


Because in reality (not kayfabe), the refs are an integral part of the match. She kind of pulled back the curtain there maybe a bit more than she should have. Or, by ‘we’ and ‘our’ she just meant the company as a whole. I think she’s been very good so far. There have just been a few times that she’s let her facial expressions suggest that she has some kind if emotional investment, which makes her look more like a fan than a ref. Dial that back a bit, but don’t get rid of it completely, as sometimes that’s needed when dealing with an obnoxious wrestler to help get their heel-ness more over. I don’t recall seeing any of that in this past week’s show, so she’s still making progress.


----------

